
Instacart punishes workers if they don't accept low-paying, undesirable tasks - tech-historian
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-15/instacart-hounds-workers-to-take-jobs-that-aren-t-worth-it
======
gringoDan
The name of the game in on-demand is to tell regulators that your workers are
independent contractors and "have the flexibility to accept or reject any
job". At the same time, you put in place an incentive structure that gets the
"contractors" to do exactly what you want them to.

The legal terms were defined before the era of on-demand apps. A new
classification is needed to protect these workers - it's ridiculous to legally
treat an Instacart shopper the same way as someone who paints your house.

